# Snow/Rain



## flyfishingmorelmaniac (Jan 11, 2013)

Ohhhhh all this snow is looking so good.. getting the ground all nice and saturated and now the rain.. though it keeps out out of the middle of the river lol.. but hoping shroom season is a much betetr one this year..the dreaming and itching has begun


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

AHH Spring fever is contagious.Fingers are crossed for a bumper crop.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I found a blewit in the back yard today. This one was in a different area than the earlier ones??????????


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

A long range weather site to play with.

http://theweatherwiz.com/index.htm


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

More snow with rain coming.So far so good.Lets hope we get a normal spring and loads of those little spongy things.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

We're way behind on snow where I'm at. I haven't even got the snow shovel out of the garage yet ! We usually have about 24" on the ground right now, and we're lucky if we have 3"This is the way it should look....
<a href="http://s1197.beta.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0007.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"></a>

...and this is the way it looks right now !

<a href="http://s1197.beta.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0012-2_zps18bf7d6f.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[img]</a>


----------



## c_j_ weaver (Jan 28, 2013)

I think we're getting a good mix at the moment. Where I'm at, snowfall seems to be right on rack, and we're getting rain showers here and there. Last year was crazy bad for many reasons, but this year is looking to be a good one. Fingers crossed.


----------

